# Hitachi C12RSH Dual Compound Sliding Miter W/Laser Marker



## SPalm

Hey Ken, thanks for the review.
You have piqued my interest. These saws have seem to have dropped in price. I might need to reconsider.

I have a Dewalt 12 inch non-slider that I never use. Not sure why - it just does not seem that useful. I rough cut with a jig saw and then final cut on the table saw. But there is a limit to length on the table saw. It seems like a lot of people really use a miter saw for all kinds of things. But if it is less than 3 feet long - I use the table saw. I have cut molding for the house, but that is about it. And they are messy. I believe I might need to reconsider.

How wide a board can you cut with it - say 1 inch thick?

And Wow, does Hitachi have a lot of models with 12 inch blades.

Steve


----------



## Ken90712

Hey Steve, How you been buudy? Hope al is well.

I was like you, I kept my skill saw out to rough cut lumber into smaller peices then use the table saw. I got tired of my 10 miter saw not being able to cut most boards. Not very often do I have to cross cut a boatd wider than 12 inches so this saw is the answer for me.

One other thing I like that I didn't mention it has a depth stop so I can make a quick dado w/o setting up the table saw by repeating cuts witht he slider. Of course I have more than one i would use the table saw.

Now that the table is done I'll be starting a 10 foot gate made out of metal and wood. should be fun.

90 Degree Cross Cut 4-3/16"x12-1/4" or 4-11/16"x10-3/16" 
45 Degree miter (L/R) 4-3/16"x8-5/8" or 4-11/16"x7-1/16" 
45 Degree Bevel (L) 2-3/4"x12-1/4" or 2-15/16"x10-3/16" 
Compound Cut 45×45 (L/L) 2-3/4"x8-5/8" or 2-15/16"x7-1/16"


----------



## dbhost

I have the Chicago Electric 12" slider myself, and I must admit that I love having a slider. The extra capacity is a wonderful thing. HOWEVER, the added depth required by those rear oriented rails means they take up gobs of room in a small shop. Not a good thing… For that, among other reasons, that Hitachi is on my short list of must haves. I have looked into the Festool Kapex, mostly for drooling purposes, but let's get real for a second. For the price of a decent cabinet saw I can get a Kapex? Not going there… Next down is that Bosch, I have heard VERY poor reviews on the quality of the articulating mechanism throwing cuts off, and you can get that for twice the cost of the Hitachi. Pass.. Then there is the Hitachi… Every one of their miter saws I have seen has been spot on…


----------



## lew

Thanks for the great review, Ken!

I have one of their very early sliders. Takes up a lot of room. Looks like this solves that problem. Hope they have improved the table lock for cutting angles.


----------



## Ken90712

hey guys I miss types it cutting capacity. @ 90* it is

Cutting Capacity (Maximum) (Inches) 12.2812, 45* 8.6,

I was tired when I got to work.


----------



## JR_Dog

Great info; mostly for envy as my "Non-Sliding" grrrrrr 12" Compound Miter is only a year old and from what you said about how long your craftsman lasted I think I'll have to wait until they have laser guides and laser cutter combo saws (sometime in far in the future) *sigh*....

Great look'n saw


----------



## degoose

Hey Ken, I have this Saw… a little dearer over the water… around $880 ….. when I bought mine there were over the grand but I got a good deal at just over 700…
That said… I use mine ALL the time… and the depth stop is real useful…
I also have a separate post and carriage set up on the TWC to accept the head unit from the Hitachi 12 so that I can cross cut 1300 mm or over 4 feet… handy for slabs…and not that hard to swap out…
Glad you are happy with your purchase… and thanks for the great review…


----------



## Bobmedic

Great review and I will have to second everything you said. I have one. My wife actually gave me the green light to buy the Kapex. Then I started thinking smart and bought a Ridgid 4512 table saw and the Hitachi RSH 12 and still came under the 1300 dollar price tag of the Kapex. Dust collection is iffy but what miter saw's dust collection isn't. It does catch quite a lot of sawdust in the little bag. I had a 12" Ridgid slider that didn't catch any. That dust bag was absolutely useless. There is no better saw out there for the money. I would put the Hitachi up against any miter saw(Yes, even the Kapex).


----------



## blockhead

Great review, Ken. I have been thinking about this one myself. I have the Hitachi 12" fixed which I absolutely love. I have used a lot of miter saws and my Hitachi is hands down the best that I've tried. Ever so often I need the sliding action and if I decide to take the plunge and get one, this is my only choice. Thanks for the review!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Ken,

That looks like ONE COOL SAW! 12" NICE!
I know you will really enjoy using it!
That's quite a blade isn't it?
Did it give you quite a "start" when you first turned it on?! LOL

Thank you.


----------



## mrg

This is a great saw for the money.


----------



## mprzybylski

Ken (or anyone else who has this saw), have you found a way to hook up DC to the port on the saw? I can't connect any hoses I have to it as it is the same size as the hose itself.


----------



## Jmcp

Hi,

I know this is an old post but thought I would add my approval for this saw as I just received it last week and can't believe how good it is, especially like others have said, the depth control has already proven itself a boon for trenching. I have also found the dust bag does capture a lot of dust, you just have to remember to empty it often as it is quite small. In saying that, I have just connected up my dewalt vacuum to it but not tested it properly yet.

My saw came bundled with a saw stand which was a bit time consuming to put together as the directions were a bit iffy but it should prove to be useful as I don't currently have a work bench except an old black and decker workmate.

The hitachi is cheaper than the more popular brands here in the uk like dewalt, bosch and makita and that can make for a nervous purchase but this thing feels like it will outlast me.

The only negative I have about the saw is its weight, it really is a very heavy piece of equipment to lift and shift on your own.

Cheers, John


----------



## Ken90712

Thx John…Love this saw. I have mine on a flip cart with my Planer. Makes it easy. Enjoy!


----------

